# symantec error



## tbaranowsky (Nov 21, 2006)

i am new here so i am not sure if this is the place to talk about symantec errors or not. if these is not the place let me know so i can repost it, thanks

on a couple of our computers here at work have this error that keeps on repeating in the application part of the event viewer.
here is the properties from the error

SYMANTEC TAMPER PROTECTION ALERT
*
Target:* C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
Event Info:* Suspend Thread
Action Taken:* Blocked
Actor Process:* C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE (PID 436)
Time:* Monday, November 20, 2006* 4:11:44 PM
*

here is the hijack for the computer

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:21:03 AM, on 11/21/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\cimom\bin\cimlistener.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\bin\IBMSA.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\bin\slp_srvreg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\cimom\bin\tier1slp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\Common\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\bin\twgipcsv.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\bin\twgipc.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\SystemUpdate\UCLauncherService.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\cimom\bin\wmicimserver.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\SvcGuiHlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\Common\Logger\logmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY_1\TpScrex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~2\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\SafeGuard PrivateDisk\pdservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACTray.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ICO.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SKDAEMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\FSRremoS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pelmiced.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\fppdis2a.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\fpdisp5a.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\U3\U3Launcher\LaunchU3.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopCrawl.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\Client Security Solution\pwmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ksl.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 192.168.1.0;191.1.6.0;10.0.2.5; 204.99.158.2;<local>;10.0.2.*
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPKMAPHELPER] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\TpKmapAp.exe -helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TP4EX] tp4ex.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\PROGRA~1\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [suScheduler] C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\SystemUpdate\UCLauncher.exe /SCHEDULER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LPManager] C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~2\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMSG] C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cssauth] "C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe" silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDService.exe] "C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\SafeGuard PrivateDisk\pdservice.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACTray] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACWLIcon] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mouse Suite 98 Daemon] ICO.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd Daemon] SKDAEMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [pdfFactory Pro Dispatcher v2] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\fppdis2a.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FinePrint Dispatcher v5] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\fpdisp5a.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: LaunchU3.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\IBM\Java142\jre\bin\NPJPI142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IBM Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\IBM\Java142\jre\bin\NPJPI142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: DV Portal - {647F35A0-E559-4590-885C-FA04EC84ABB1} - http://slcproject01/default.aspx (file missing) (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [JAVA_IBM] Java (IBM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.slcisa
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.slcisa (HKLM)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = SLC.CW.LOCAL
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = slc.cw.local
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = SLC.CW.LOCAL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ACNotify - ACNotify.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: psfus - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\psqlpwd.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tpfnf2 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\notifyf2.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tphotkey - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tphklock.dll
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Director CIM Listener (cimlistener) - OpenSource Pegasus - C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\cimom\bin\cimlistener.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: IBM SLP SA (ibmsa) - IBM Corporation - C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\bin\IBMSA.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: IBM PSA Access Driver Control (PsaSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PsaSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Director Agent SLP Attributes (tier1slp) - IBM Corporation - C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\cimom\bin\tier1slp.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
O23 - Service: IBM KCU Service (TpKmpSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\Client Security Solution\ibmtcsd.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM ThinkVantage\Common\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Director Support Program (TWGIPC) - IBM Corporation - C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\bin\twgipcsv.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkVantage System Update (UCLauncherService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\SystemUpdate\UCLauncherService.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Director Agent WMI CIM Server (wmicimserver) - IBM Corporation - C:\Program Files\IBM\Director\cimom\bin\wmicimserver.exe

please help me thanks


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm not an HJT expert so I can't comment on your log (except to note how many running processes there are and that the Java version appears to be very old (unless it's a specialist IBM version)).

However, if you Google 'IPSSVC.EXE' you will find lots of opinions as to whether it is 'dangerous' or not. One thing that does seem to be agreed in the few hits I read is that it is not a Windows core process but results from software by Lenovo (mentioned in your log) which is something to do with VPN and, apparently, tries to open a port (1035). That is probably enough for Symantec to stop the process.

It seems that you will have to do some research about whether you need the Lenovo/ VPN capability or not and how to persuade Symantec to allow it to run if you do need it. Maybe one of the HJT experts will see something more useful in the log.


----------



## akaithy (May 23, 2008)

If your pc is lenovo (IBM) then follow link
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-67271.html

http://service1.symantec.com/suppor...c291bf8d5d97b5f68025736200576f9d?OpenDocument


----------

